# S&W problem help me out here



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a smith model 10-7 38 special revolver that my fiance got from her grandfather. The problem is that when loaded the cylinder wont rotate when you try to cock it. It hangs up and is difficult to swing out ater you have attempted to cock it. What is the problem here? Also does anyone know anything about these revolvers?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Call S&W at 1-800-331-0852 and send it back to them for repairs. It will be done and done right the first time.:smt1099


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Does it only act up when loaded? Are the rounds seating all the way in the cylinder? Sounds like either your ejector rod has unscrewed or you have some debris under the extractor. This is not uncommon. First check to see if anything is under the extractor not allowing it to seat completely in the cylinder. The ejector rod will have left hand threads on this model. Put some empty cases in the cylinder to prevent damaging the extractor pins, use some leather padded pliers and check and see it the ejector rod is loose.


----------

